# Fresh Strawberries in a Fondant Cake - ok?



## srayner (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm making a cake for my church fundraiser and i have been told that
i cannot fill my cake with fresh strawberries if i'm covering it with fondant...is that true?

Please advise!!

Thank you


----------



## chefraz (May 10, 2007)

I don't see what could be the problem with strawberries inside your cake. you could use any kind of berries and should have no problem at all. just slice the berries 1/4 inch and blot them with paper towels to remove as much juice from them be fore placing them inside the layers.


----------



## srayner (Oct 28, 2008)

How many days in advance do you think i can fill and cover the cake before it starts getting bad and looses it shape.

Thank you for your advise, I REALLY appreciate it!


----------



## chefraz (May 10, 2007)

I think you will have a problem if you make it too far in advance. the berries will need to be refrigerated.one day in the cooler should be your limit.are you going to use buttercream to fill your cake?

something you might want to think about, make a serve the strawberries on the side like a sauce.cut strawberries take half blend, add to the slices .


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

One of my favorite cakes for spring is a white or yellow butter cake with a layer of whipped cream folded with fresh strawberries and a boiled fondant frosting on top with single strawberries placed around on top. Of course, strawberries break down quickly and they leak, and would make the whole thing a mushy mess made too much in advance. You can freeze the whole thing and then when you take it out of the freezer you frost it with the fondant - then let it defrost. The strawberries, having been frozen in the cake, will break down more quickly, but not fast enough if you eat it in the same day. I love the chewy sweet fondant with the tartness of the strawberries, and the softness of the cream. Got to be boiled fondant, though, in my book.


----------

